# Problème de carte graphique?



## elektroseb (13 Mai 2010)

Bonjour à tous, 
je crois que ma carte graphique (9800 XT) vient de me lâcher 
J'ai un powermac G5 bi-pro 2,5Ghz (PPC) et hier, j'ai eu un gel d'écran, j'ai arrêté le mac en me disant "pas grave, il redémarrera sans problème demain matin".
Erreur, j'ai bien le "dong" au démarrage mais plus rien ensuite, écran noir...
J'ai ouvert le G5 pour nettoyer un peu et mon ventilo de CG était plein de moumoutes, ce qui me fait penser qu'il n'a sans doute plus assez refroidit ma carte...
Après nettoyage et redémarrage, toujours le même problème.
Au bout d'un moment, les ventilo accélèrent progressivement et de plus en plus fort...
Y a-t-il un moyen de s'assurer que ça vient bien de la carte graphique (je ne connais personne dans mon entourage ayant un mac pour la tester).

Je voudrai en acheter une nouvelle mais j'aimerai être sûr que le problème vient de là avant d'investir...
De plus, je crois que je vais galérer car il me semble bien que sur mon modèle de G5, c'est du PCI-E.
Tous les conseils et suggestions sont les bienvenus.
En attendant, j'ai sortis mon vieil Imac DV SE G3 des oubliettes, et il est toujours fidèle au poste!!

Au fait, les cartes graphiques ont disparu des rayons chez MacWay?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## elektroseb (13 Mai 2010)

Re tous,

je viens d'essayer plusieurs choses:
*zapper la PRAM* --> ca ne marche pas, toujours le premier "boing" de démarrage et c'est tout...

*démarrer en ayant retiré la carte graphique* --> les ventilos s'affolent encore au bout de quelques minutes

*démarrer en mode Target sur mon vieux G3* --> ca marche, j'ai accès à mon disque dur et à ses partitions, et les ventilos restent calmes (la carte graphique était retirée)

*démarrer sur un cd OSX apple* --> pas de résultat, toujours en écran noir...

Je ne suis pas plus avancé...
Si quelqu'un a une idée. Please...


----------



## Josh Parker (13 Mai 2010)

J'ai exactement le même problème que toi. Ecran noir + décollage des ventilos genre machine à laver sur essorage.

Je pense aussi à la carte graphique.

Le seul hic c'est que sur mon 2x1.8Ghz je ne sais pas quel type de carte lui mettre, cad une carte acceptée et quel type de port...

Merci de m'aider sur ce point


----------



## elektroseb (13 Mai 2010)

Je ne suis pas sur que ce soit la carte graphique, le fait de ne pas réussir à zapper la PRAM m'inquiète... La carte mère aurait pris une claque que je ne serais pas étonné.

Sinon pour ta carte, moi c'est un port PCI-E, qui devient très difficile à trouver.
 Je te tiens au courant si je trouve une solution.


----------



## elektroseb (15 Mai 2010)

Après divers essais de divers méthodes, j'ai réussis à récupérer l'image, donc, ce n'est pas ma carte graphique qui merdouille...

J'ai l'écran de démarrage avec la pomme mais pas la petite roue et l'écran reste figé, avec au bout d'un moment les ventilos qui s'ennervent

J'ai réussi à zapper la PRAM, rien n'a changé, et je n'arrive plus à la zapper de nouveau.

Pas moyen de démarrer sur le CD OSX pour accéder à l'utilitaire de disque... ou au Hardware test.

J'ai essayé le mode sans echec pour faire un "fsck -fy", mais je ne peux rien taper, je n'ai pas le "#" pour les invits de commande, la dernière ligne inscrite à l'écran est:
"using 2621 buffer headers and 2621 cluster IO buffer headers"
"DART enabled"
et un carré fixe en dessous, mais pas moyen d'écrire quoi que ce soit...

J'ai bien l'impression que ma carte mère est flinguée :affraid:


----------



## Sly54 (15 Mai 2010)

Chuis pas sûr de moi, mais les bi pro 2,5 gHz c'est pas ceux avec refroidissement liquide ? T'aurais pa des fuites des fois ??


----------



## elektroseb (15 Mai 2010)

oui c'est celui avec le refroidissement liquide.
Non, je n'ai vu aucune trace de fuite, par contre, il y avait un moment que je ne l'avais pas ouvert pour le nettoyer et il était plein de poussières, je lui ai fait un bon nettoyage, pinceau et air soufflé.
Ce qui est étrange c'est que suivant le moment, je peux zapper la PRAM ou pas, accéder à mon disque dur en mode target ou pas, la panne semble se balader...
Je crois que je vais être bon pour racheter un mac... ouch!!

Le fait de ne pas pouvoir rentrer dans le mode single user (sans echec) m'inquiète beaucoup...
J'espérais qu'un fsck m'aurait sortit de la pannade.


----------



## Invité (15 Mai 2010)

T'as essayé un reset SMC ?
Intervertir les barrettes de Ram, démarrer avec juste les barrettes d'origine ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2010)

Problème aléatoire ? Pas forcement d'explication ? Hélas la plupart du temps c'est la carte mère, et avant d'arriver à la carte mère il faut bien souvent tout changer avant de s'en rendre compte.

Donc essaye d'être sure que ce soit ta carte graphique, et non un autre composant  Effectivement le seul moyen c'est de tester sur une autre machine ... ou qu'on te prête une carte graphique identique :rateau:


----------



## elektroseb (15 Mai 2010)

j'ai réussi a faire un hardware test, je suis obligé de changer le clavier de port USB à chaque fois que je redémarre... sinon ca ne fonctionne pas.
Résultat du test (le rapide) aucun problème matériel... Pfff, je vais devenir dingue 

Par contre, toujours pas moyen de démarrer sur le cd d'OSX, ni en mode single user, toujours les quelques premières lignes mais pas la suite ni le # pour taper une commande.
Je laisse tomber pour aujourd'hui, j'y suis depuis ce matin et j'en ai marre...

Pour les barettes, oui, j'ai tenté, mais pas de changement. Le reset de la carte mère aussi.

Lundi j'irai racheter une pile, on ne sait jamais...
Merci à ceux qui répondent


----------

